# Migrants get concessional fares from airlines ???



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all,

In my grant letter it talks about concessional one way fare and excess baggage by airlines. I am sure everybody's grant has that mention.

My question is what kind of concession they provide and what airlines are invovled in scheme??

I talked to singapore airlines they provide 40 kg/ticket excess baggage. I read on some website that quantas air gives 25% discount on fare.

Any experience to share???

Thanks and Regards
CD


----------



## qwerqwer (Sep 23, 2009)

one of my friend told me as, he got 40KG because of he was migrant to AU, I forgot of Airline name


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

CD, one way airfares are always higher thn return airfares example, if return airfare from India to say sydney id 35k INR, one way is about 25k INR. as for baggage allowance, from India/Pakistan it is 40 kgs for migrants but you have to inform the airlines and take it in written, to make sure there is no last minute confusion at the airport. I have not heard of airlines giving discounts to migrants.

one person can easily manage about 50 kgs, 40-42 baggage and 7-10 hand baggage.


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> CD, one way airfares are always higher thn return airfares example, if return airfare from India to say sydney id 35k INR, one way is about 25k INR. as for baggage allowance, from India/Pakistan it is 40 kgs for migrants but you have to inform the airlines and take it in written, to make sure there is no last minute confusion at the airport. I have not heard of airlines giving discounts to migrants.
> 
> one person can easily manage about 50 kgs, 40-42 baggage and 7-10 hand baggage.


Hi Anj, 

I thought the same initially....... but i will use one way fair to go .....advantage excess baggage and discount on fare.....if i get one...


I will buy seperate return ticket for my home trip. Because if you plan to use the return ticket for home trip still you have to buy one way ticket for your way back to Oz land..... Advantage here you have already got with your initial one way fare...secondly applicability of this ticket is based on your recent conveyance......

all above is valid as i am not planning see back...

I checked with singapore airlines they allow 40 kg access baggage only on one way ticket for migrants and not applicable for return ticket.

If you buy this ticket through IOM (International Organization for Migration) as per their website then they can get us discounted air fare and if this discount is per ticket then saving for 4 tickets would be significant. Let see how it works i will keep you all posted on this happenings....I have written email to IOM and awaiting response from them...

Any scheme which can save my $ are most well come here from mates......

Regards
CD


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never heard of a discounted air fair for migrants but we did get 40kg baggage allowance with Singapore Airlines (on a one way ticket and our visa sub class was 139).

Dolly


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

cooldude said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I thought the same initially....... but i will use one way fair to go .....advantage excess baggage and discount on fare.....if i get one...
> 
> ...


Have you had any response from IOM ?

This is what my agent says

Most airlines offer a special luggage allowance for new migrants to Australia, upon proof of their permanent residency status. 

Qantas allows new migrants who book a special one-way migrant fare from New Zealand, Europe, Africa and Asia to travel with 40 kilos of luggage per person (the standard economy allowance is 20 kilos per person). 

Migrants from the USA, Canada and South America are allowed to bring 4 pieces (suitcases) per person. 

To take advantage of this allowance, you must book a one-way ticket and inform your travel agent that you are migrating to Australia. You will have to produce evidence of your visa and residency status. Please ask your travel agent for further details.


----------



## gabyhamo (Apr 9, 2009)

I flew in from Peru 2 months ago on a permanent spousal visa and bought my ticket for myself and my daughter through IOM. I flew QANTAS and got the 4 pieces of luggage. It was around $1000 per ticket which is pretty good for South America - Australia route. 

good luck in finding good priced tickets!


----------



## VincentT (Nov 18, 2009)

Any update on this? I haven't been able to get a reply back from IOM via email and none of the local field offices know anything about these special fares.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

When I spoke to my travel agent in London I was told no such fares or consessions exist. I am flying with Etihad as they are offering passengers from London 30Kg rather than the usual 20, it has still been a struggle packing though. I fly a week tomorrow, but had to pack today as I am leaving the bags at my sisters for a week while I travel in England. I have 32 Kg I hope they don't make too much of a fuss about it!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

32kgs should be OK...they usually give you a leeway of around 5kgs then they get you for every penny....think it was around £30 perkiloover!

Dolly


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Interesting! I'll keep an eye out for this.


----------



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

one question on discount airfare, 
is that valid for first time flight, right?

if you had flew to validate your AU visa in few months back,
is that airline allow you at next time (real migrate time, second time)?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

No, it's a one-off concession.

Dolly


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> CD, one way airfares are always higher thn return airfares example, if return airfare from India to say sydney id 35k INR, one way is about 25k INR. as for baggage allowance, from India/Pakistan it is 40 kgs for migrants but you have to inform the airlines and take it in written, to make sure there is no last minute confusion at the airport. I have not heard of airlines giving discounts to migrants.
> 
> one person can easily manage about 50 kgs, 40-42 baggage and 7-10 hand baggage.


Whats the approx. charge for extra baggage if one wants to carry?


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

I think you would need to check with the airline, as each airline has different rates...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread to share...

Just completed email conversations with IOM OZ and home country. I don't know what discounts are when their quote is 50% more than current price on the airline's website?


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be travelling India to Adelaide in November - on a 457 Visa.
I enquired with a few airlines. here are their replies.
Malaysia Airlines:



> Dear Mr. Benjamin.
> Thank you for your email.
> Please be informed maxima check-in luggage is 20 Kg. Regarding the 40 Kg, the ticket must issue as migrant fare ticket. Appreciate that you can refer your agent or contact our 24 hour call Center for further detail. You may contact as below:
> 
> ...


Singapore Airlines:



> Dear Mr. Ross
> 
> Greetings from Singapore Airlines.
> 
> ...


Awaiting replies from Qantas And Cathay pacific.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello benjiross...

Have you booked your tickets ?

give me details please like which airline, how much cost , direct or thru agent?

thanks
Viren




benjiross said:


> I will be travelling India to Adelaide in November - on a 457 Visa.
> I enquired with a few airlines. here are their replies.
> Malaysia Airlines:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

I Checked on allowances yetserday with Singapore Airlines and they said that if your visa was not a permanent one then the allowance is only 20kg.
Our visa states it is for 2 years as that is how long the wifes job offer is for initially and although we intend to go for PR once we are able we can still only take 20kg withoput purchasing excess. Some of the prices for excess are as much as $60 US per kilo from UK so beware. Thats about £40 per kilo so if you took an extra 20Kg it would cost you more than a flight!!!!!
Cathay Pacific have a scheme to pre purchase excess allowance as do Quantas, who incidentally offer 23kg as a standard.
You can also send luggage unacompanied or as freight. 
I'm still seearching for the best deal.
Steve


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Stevie T said:


> Cathay Pacific have a scheme to pre purchase excess allowance as do Quantas, who incidentally offer 23kg as a standard.


I suggest you check once again with Cathay Pacific directly. I spoke to there ticketing customer service last week and they said: 1) If you do to- and fro booking, then it's 23 Kg per person. *2) If you do one way booking it's 40Kg per person (Irrespective of whether you are first time PR traveler or not).*

Of course, this was from BLR to SYD. I think it would be the same from other countries as well on Cathey Pacific to Australia.


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

reddy.n said:


> I suggest you check once again with Cathay Pacific directly. I spoke to there ticketing customer service last week and they said: 1) If you do to- and fro booking, then it's 23 Kg per person. *2) If you do one way booking it's 40Kg per person (Irrespective of whether you are first time PR traveler or not).*
> 
> Of course, this was from BLR to SYD. I think it would be the same from other countries as well on Cathey Pacific to Australia.


OK. Thanks I will ask again but that's what they told me last night. If we can get 40kg that would be great

Steve:clap2:


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

@Stevie
I don't know if the rules are different for India and Europe/UK
I've just booked my tickets and will be flying Jet Airways/Qantas and have been allowed 40 kg.
Singapore Airlines confirmed by email and by phone that 40 kg was allowed for 1 way tickets.

Malaysian Airlines was the only airlines that did not allow 40 kg.

Again - not sure if there are country or region specific guidleines.


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

benjiross said:


> Malaysian Airlines was the only airlines that did not allow 40 kg.


I am flying Malaysian and they confirmed me that first time PR travelers get 40Kg baggage allowance. I got this info from Malaysian Ticketing Center @BLR.

Did you get this baggage info from Airlines or there Website?


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

reddy.n said:


> Did you get this baggage info from Airlines or there Website?


You're right. Malaysian Airlines allows 40 kg for students and migrants/PR on a one way ticket but not for one way tickets on a 457 visa.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Ross,

you didnt reply for my question about your ticket details.....??? reply soon buddy 



benjiross said:


> @Stevie
> I don't know if the rules are different for India and Europe/UK
> I've just booked my tickets and will be flying Jet Airways/Qantas and have been allowed 40 kg.
> Singapore Airlines confirmed by email and by phone that 40 kg was allowed for 1 way tickets.
> ...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

erviren said:


> Ross,
> 
> you didnt reply for my question about your ticket details.....??? reply soon buddy


My tickets were:
Chennai to Singapore by Jet Airways
(14 hour stopover!!)
Singapore to Adelaide by Qantas

Total Cost: Rs. 25250 per ticket.

Start date: 28th April 2010

I booked using my usual agent.
MakeMyTrip has the same rate almost.
If booked directly at Jet or Qantas office a few hundred rupees more.


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
I got e-mail back from IOM. They offered exactly the same price as you get online direct with the airline, only you have to pay them a fee on top. Sounds like money for old rope to me. I will be booking my own flights independently!
Sarah


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Emirates offer 30KG as standard, I've been know to cram 15kg in my hand luggage too 

AA


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Any idea about thai airways ??

Thanks


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

as said plz get it approved by airline as i had tough time.My airline agreed and when i landed at airport they disagreed.I wasted 40 min and when i landed at immigration i came to know boarding has started.Plz make sure u take a written not with u in regards to excess baggage.cheers


----------

